# , GAAP,
, , -   .       ?

----------

-          . .     ,  ,  -  . ,   (,   ).                     -     . .   -          , +  .  -      ( , , , , ,   ) -     -  .  :    (, / - ),  -.      .     -         .    , ,    .    ,    . ,    ,  ,      ,        -         .     !!!

----------

???     ....   - /-  -  ( ) = .

----------

.

----------

> .


       ? 
           (    ) ?

----------


## 1958

.

----------

,   ...



> 


    " ".

----------


## Helma

,   .           (        :Smilie: )       . 
     ,  ,     -    .    ,  ,    ,        ,      .
 ,       (     ),        .
**,   ,   ,   ,     ,    ,       ,     .         ,  ,        ,        .
  ,        :Smilie:  .

----------

.   ?

----------


## Helma

,      :
1.   (, ,     , , , , )
2.    (, ,   , ,  , )
3.    ( ,  ,     ,   , )
4.    (,     ,   ,       , , )
5.   ( ,   ,  ,  , )
  ,   ,       .

----------


## Helma

-     (     )
 -     (   2)

----------

- .    .        2.        .    (    .           ).          ,    .. (  ).       .

----------


## Helma

> ...     .           ...


           ,         ,   ,   ,         ,      .




> 2. ... 
> ..         ,    .. (  ).       ...


,     ,     ,  2     ,  - .      -  ,       ,      .

----------


## Helma

,   ""   .           .

----------

!,2,3

----------

> !,2,3


, , n_ati@list.ru

----------

*Helma*, ,   !   ! rinat_2005.80@mail.ru

----------


## Helma

, .

----------

Helma, ,        !t.chilingirova@mail.ru,

----------


## Helma

.   ,    ,          .     Cash-flow,     ,           ,    ""    ,    .

----------


## Helma

,      ,     ,  .

   50, 51  71 (  ),    44-!!!
   ,        60  76,     (),      !
     44-,   .    ,       1 - .
  (  )   :
1. 
2.        
3.  ,       .
4.         (   ,    .)
5.                
6.       
7.             (  ),       -     .
8. - .
    44    ,         .   -      .
    .
  -     -  50  51  ( ,   ,      -  , ,   )    62 .
        ,  -   :Smilie: ,    .

----------

"  "          50,51,52,57,71.         ,

----------

> 50,51,52,57,71.


   ,    .      ,      ( ).

----------

** ,    ,               .         .          .         ""    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

...             ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Helma

:Smilie:  ,           .       ,   ,        :yes: ,             :Smilie:

----------

...  .            ,    +  ,   .           .

----------

> ,


...  , , /?
 :yes:

----------


## Helma

> ...  .


 ... :yes:  
 -  ,      -

----------

,   :  ,  , ,

----------

> ,   :  ,  , ,


  :Smilie:

----------

,     . .

----------

... +/+ .
 :Smilie:

----------


## gNus

,       ...   .
      ???  . ,    ...
          ???

----------


## Ruslan_111

gorbunov_ruslan@mail.ru

----------

*gNus*,        ?     -         -  ,   ,       .                 .          ,  .         ( )    -     .     .. .          -       ,    ...      .

----------


## gNus

*,*   ,   -     :Smilie:

----------



----------

-

----------


## gNus

*,*  ,  ... :       ,   1   ?

----------

.      (    ) ,     .       :
1.    ,         .
2.   ,         
3.         
4.                       .
   ,       .
    ,      1:
1.     ( )
2.          ,      
3.               .
4.    Excel   .
5.       ,    -         .     ..    
    ..  .     -      .   ,     .    .          .                " ?"

----------


## gNus

,           -,    . ...
 :Smilie:

----------

> !,2,3



,  ,   , ! olyachir@yandex.ru

----------


## Ache

!           ,     ()           ,       ,        : ,  ( /),  ( ),     , ...  ()...,       "+",  -   "-"..    (),   ""  ""..   :Wink:  
:     Excel,   ,   ,        ...

----------

- .    ,         .                ,  " - ".     ,             ,         .        ,    .           .       ,     ,    .    .   .        ,        . :      ,         /  . 
 ,        (, ,   , ),      .   ,     .      .             .                 .    ,   (    EBITDA).  ,         ,      1  .         :      ( )  ( ),       ,    . 
   ,    .           ,           ,    . 
  ,         -  . 
 ,    ,         ,    . 
   :    ,       ,   -        ,         ,    ,  ,  -   . 
        ,        , ..              ,        ,  -    .  ,       ,     .

----------


## Ache

:    ,    ...        700 ,   , , ...  ""   +   :       : ..  ,     ""  ,     ,   ""..   ,     ,      ... ,  ... ,        ,          ,     ...        ,    (       )   -   ,     ..,   ...EBITDA    : -    :             ,       () ...  ,  ,      ,     -  ...(, ,       )..  ...      - - ,      7-10 ,  -    ...    : -  ,    -       ...   ,    ,      ....    -   ,     ...

----------

2 Ache
 - ,   ,    . ..           /    .       ,       .           ( ) - , %   (     ).  1 (   )      .   %      .     .
         ,               .. "--".            .

----------

*Ache*,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Ache

*2* 
  ! ,           ,         ,     .. ,      - "    " -  -  ,    -   ,       ""...

----------


## Pashock

*Ache*, 
     - -  "-" - ,   -    "-" .  ?
            .

----------


## Ache

2 Pashock 
    -         "" :       (  ,       ),   .., "",            ,  ,      ......  ( !),   ,       .....  ...   :Wink:  , ,   ,     ,    ...

----------


## e2007e  40

.     ,    .
  ,  -           .
   .  -.  ++.

----------

.     ,  .      .    ,    .         .     .       ,   .  1 . .   -   .   .          ,      1 -.   .    ,    - .  - .  .   .

----------

,

----------


## gNus

,   ,        (  ),       (      /).
 2001-2003   .    (  ,  )    (- . , -,    ,   ) +   /     ,      :Smilie: 

   ,        ,          :yes:

----------


## Desconocida

Helma  !!  , ,  !
  !!!!!!!!
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Desconocida

svetlanac@mail.ru

----------

,   - ...         (, , )  .   -  !     :yes:    :  (  ),  (        ),   (..   !).  !!!!      .- :    (   ),    (  ),   - . ,    ,     -     .      ,        . ,     (,    1 !!!) -    .

----------


## 2007

!!!          (,  ) ,      .      .  ,         ,     ...   ,  !!!  ,   ?  ,     ,     -   , , 60-70%      . ,        ,   .    "  -  ",  ,      !!!    -       !!!!

----------

,    ,       12    ,          -      . .

----------


## 2007

,      , ,    .
..,               ,     -   .    -      ,    .   ,       ... :Smilie:      . 
, ...           (  ,   )         5-6   ,  -    .   ....   -  .          - !      !!! ,   -     ,      ,    , ,  .

----------


## 2007

...         ( ),           , ,    ,    .  , ,         (    200 . ),  ,   . ,      ,  ,        ( " ") ,    " ",      .     ( )  . ,      ,  ... -  , , ,   .    -  , ...

----------

-   ???  ,         ?

----------

> -   ???  ,         ?


!!!  ...      ...    ,  ,   .   ,     ,        .  -  ...     ,    .   ..

----------


## 2007

-,      ,   .      -    ,   .

----------


## 25

> !,2,3


...     ,  ,   ...    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 25

...    vanc@mail.ru

----------


## vesnyshka

> !,2,3


    , olga@ttpost.ru

       1   8 ,   9 ,       Excel  :Wow:

----------


## Tsekas

! 
-            ** ,      ,         .

----------


## Tsekas

-,    tsekas@mail.ru,

----------

> ** ,      ,         .


           ,  ,   ,    ,  .

       ,    ,      ,  .

        ,   **,     ,        (   ).

----------


## Tsekas

> ,  ,   ,    ,  .
> 
>        ,    ,      ,  .
> 
>         ,   **,     ,        (   ).


        ,       ,     .      .

----------

> ,   **,     ,        (   ).


          ?

----------


## .

,  ,   " "    .       .

----------

,  Helma -  .
 -   .
       15%.
   - .           ,        (,    )
 - ,       ?

----------

> ,  Helma -  .
>  -   .
>        15%.
>    - .           ,        (,    )
>  - ,       ?


  ,    : .   . .      ,     , ,   .

----------


## gNus

> ,    : .   . .      ,     , ,   .


  ,       00 , , ???

 ,  ....    ?

----------

> ,       00 , , ???
> 
>  ,  ....    ?


            -     e-mail  -   :Wink:

----------


## m.n.a

> !,2,3


   ? 
mna@zagorye.ru

----------


## k

......,  ,     



> ?


   ,      ...
         (     ).
   , , , ,   - ...
 .zip

----------


## Solveig

> !,2,3


,      

solveigchen@yandex.ru

!

----------

> ......,  ,     
> 
> 
>    ,      ...
>          (     ).
>    , , , ,   - ...
>  .zip


  :yes:

----------


## .

, ,       " "   .  ,         .    ?   :Frown: 
  " "    .

----------


## id104533792

,    .       .         , .    (  ): 1)    ,  - (  -)    (),  -  ; 2)       ; 3)     Ecxel-    ,  ,    Ak.

----------


## -

*id104533792*,   .      1 (  ).   ,   ""     .    "" .    Exell.   ?  ,     .        ++ .    .        ,     .    ,   ??     ))).    , ..     ( . ,  . /,   /,     . /  ). ..   : " (3- ,   ) ( ..) ("", "-", 2015)
     (.   ) !

----------


## id104533792

!   ,     . 2        1.      .
   ?

----------


## -

*id104533792*,  -    .         (    ).    .   -   .       (      )

----------

